# Does anyone NOT cover up?



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

I was just reading the other cover up thread, and I was wondering if there's anyone who doesn't feel the need to cover up at all, ever. I'm not knocking you if you do feel more comfortable w ith a cover of some sort, but I personally can't imagine a situation in which I would feel the need to cover up. I normally wear spaghetti strap shirts that are pretty low cut, and I was just planning on pulling my boob out of my shirt to nurse. People might get a glimpse of nipple during latch on, but I don't care. If they don't like it, they can look away during latch on. Just wondering if I'm the only one...


----------



## nadine (Oct 22, 2004)

i don't cover up. my son would just knock the blanket over and draw more attention to us. nothing is seen when i nurse. i feel no need to put my son under a hot blanket.


----------



## Threefold (Nov 27, 2001)

I don't cover up, and never have. I have the luxury of living in N CA which is pretty bf friendly though.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

I have never covered up, I don't feel comfortable using a cover-up. It would make it too difficult to breastfeed and my DS prefers to be able to see my face.









I'm in south GA which is not a very BFing friendly place but I've never had any problems.


----------



## luckymama (Oct 3, 2004)

personally, i don't worry about covering up. i tried, in the beginning, mostly for the sake of not making people around me uncomfortable ... but from the start my son objected to having something blocking his view of everything. so i ditched the blanket (and nursing tops, which i despised), and i just pull up my shirt. my son's head pretty much blocks the view anyway ... i've had a couple of gawkers here and there, and when they've bothered me, i've had a wing-man (my dh or my bf-friendly brother) to stare them down.


----------



## abac (Mar 10, 2005)

I don't cover up, ever. I did in the beginning a little, but that didn't last long. Most of the time people don't even notice that I'm nursing, and if they do, they usually smile. The exception was last week at the beach when a man pointed me out to the woman with him. He then tripped while staring at me. :LOL


----------



## BusyBeeMom (May 15, 2005)

I never "cover-up" per se. However, short of taking off my whole top, or wearing a dress so I'd have to pull the whole thing down, there's never a whole lot visible unless it's while DD is latching on or taking a peek around. I just pull my top up have at it. I think blankets and so on just call more attention to yourself, but if it makes someone feel more comfortable NIP, then go for it!

I also nurse wherever/whenever, even out to eat at a restaurant last night w/my squeamish ILs! I feel that the less fuss I make about nursing, the less everyone else cares. If I were to make a production, and go somewhere private or pull out a blanket, then it becomes a big deal.

Just my 2 cents.

Janey


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

I don't cover up, never had. Most of the time, baby covers any exposed skin and most people don't realize she's nursing anyway. I see no reason for a hot blanket, or *shudder* one of those tent-like things, especially down here in the HOT humid South!







:


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

I never cover up, even though at times I feel uncomfortable. I agree with other posters that blankets just draw more attention. When I start to feel self conscious, I just tell myself that me breastfeeding in public a (especially around family) lets people know that it is "normal" to nurse even a toddler. I rarely get any flack.
crystal


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

nope. The two times I did cover up, I got kicked out. Go figure, huh. Both times at the Mystic Lake Buffet. Only once did security actually escort me out.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I almost never cover-up, but I do in the early days when we're still establishing feeding. Today at the mall, I had to feed Evan, and I'm having some problems right now (nipples dried out and cracked, and one of them is infected). So, it's taking me a while to get him latched properly. I'm not that comfortable waving my nipple around and pulling my breast this way and that - such as when his hand brushes the sore spot - so I put a blanket (actually a flat cloth diaper - very lightweight) over my shoulder to get him latched.

Once this problems over...no way. I don't see the point. I'm very self-conscious in many ways, but not about nursing.


----------



## Milkymommi (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm a never cover up girl... I feel much more in control and comfy without dealing with a funky blanket that just won't stay put anyway. Besides, I always say to people " Have you evr tried to hang out under a blanket before? Pretty hot and nasty huh? Well try eating there" Man! I can't even stand sleeping under the covers, I feel like I'm suffocating to death. I feel so bad when a poor baby comes out from the blanky and their little hair is all soaking wet :-(

Boo to blankets for me... but of course to each her own


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

Well... ok then! I don't feel so alone.


----------



## Pen (Jul 23, 2005)

We don't use a blanket or anything. I do try to keep her from getting distracted by her surroundings but she'd never go for a cover up. How do people keep those blankets over their shoulders anyway???? Besides, that one less thing to carry and then to wash.


----------



## Misti (Aug 19, 2004)

Heh, I've nursed three kids for a total of 8 years so far, over the course of 25 years.

I tried a blanket early on with the first -- but he would have none of it, and between his flailing and screaming, it really did make a lot more of a fuss than just hauling up my shirt and going at it.

I was thrown out of one or two places -- but these days the law is on my side, and I make it very clear that I am well informed about that. They usually go away long enough for the baby to finish.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

I live in New England, and the only time I "cover up" is when it's snowing! (And even then it's just pulling up a sweater instead of pulling down a shirt. I hate not being able to see my daughter's face while she nurses.)


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

I never covered up either. I do try to be discreet but I am not about to make my baby wear a blanket over his head on the chance that I may offend some stick in the mud.


----------



## sistermama (May 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369*
I live in New England, and the only time I "cover up" is when it's snowing! (And even then it's just pulling up a sweater instead of pulling down a shirt. I hate not being able to see my daughter's face while she nurses.)

I once read a great idea for cold weather nursing. Take a cheap white men's undershirt and cut two big nursing slits down the front of it. Wear it under your regular clothes. That way, when you lift your shirt/sweater to nurse, you still have a little something covering exposed belly/back. I've tried this a few times (live in Fl so not much opportunity!) and it is nice not to get a full blast of cold air!

Back on topic though, I've never covered up with a blanket. At work, I make sure that the edge of my shirt is right down to babe's face, unless I'm in my own office. But in the rest of my life, I try to make sure that there is at least some boob showing. Its my own little mama action to desensitive the general public.


----------



## Pen (Jul 23, 2005)

I just asked my husband what he thought. He said he wouldn't want a blanket thrown over his head when he was eating. (Perhaps those who are uncomfortable should but a blanket over their heads.) He added that by covering the baby, you are excluding her from what's going on. He feels that many people just don't think of babies as people.


----------



## sistermama (May 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pen*
I just asked my husband what he thought. He said he wouldn't want a blanket thrown over his head when he was eating. (Perhaps those who are uncomfortable should but a blanket over their heads.) He added that by covering the baby, you are excluding her from what's going on. He feels that many people just don't think of babies as people.

Yay your dh!!! I love when men don't just support breastfeeding, but really "get" it!


----------



## kiahnsmum (Oct 22, 2004)

Im a 'if ya got it flaunt it' kinda gal, the more we normalise bf'ing the better. Im sure if i hid under a blanket i would draw more attention to myself!


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

My MIL and the nurses in the hospital put a blanket over me a couple of times but I am too clumsy to get the hang of it.Like PP said it just calls more attention than neccessary and the point of BF is to be able to feed your baby beore anyone notices he is hungry.
I usually wear a cardigan in the beginning to cover any back or side view and lift my shirt which does a pretty good job of blocking my breast from any but the most alert gawkers.I do have to pay attention every now and then that they haven't lifted my shirt up farther(DS #1 loved doing that).
I've BF everywhere and had either people not notice or maybe they were too shy to confront me.
DH says he loves breasts so he wouldn't be offended by having to see one or two in public. :LOL


----------



## RedWine (Sep 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trishshack*
I never covered up either. I do try to be discreet but I am not about to make my baby wear a blanket over his head on the chance that I may offend some stick in the mud.









:


----------



## mamaGjr (Jul 30, 2004)

to all of ya'll

I though , always tried to cover up or remove myself from overtly social situations

I went to a bathroom when ds was days old and was SO humiliated and mad at myself I decided I would NEVER do that again

I guess I am not so ballsy and did whatever I felt the "crowd" was comfortable with

in public with my extended fam (my side) i was "all out " but around dp's side i would try to cover up

i never owned nursing clothes ..........................................just hiked the sports bra


----------



## gardenpoetry (Aug 20, 2003)

I don't ever cover up. Don't need to - I'm discreet and comfortable about what is showing.


----------



## sommermommy (May 25, 2005)

Nope, it's too hot here to cover up, not that I would in a cold climate either though.. I even uncover her in the sling a bit so she can breathe.


----------



## hannahgrace (May 13, 2004)

I like to wrap the sling around my daughter's torso and my belly - it covers my belly and side, but not the breast - her head, top of the shirt do that. Its mostly b/c I am uncomfortable with showing my strech-marked, flabby belly! The breast part is fine.


----------



## MsMoMpls (Oct 22, 2002)

I never cover up- what I want is armor to protect me from babie's pinches! I don't care what people see but I look like I have been attacked.


----------



## sistermama (May 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannahgrace*
I like to wrap the sling around my daughter's torso and my belly - it covers my belly and side, but not the breast - her head, top of the shirt do that. Its mostly b/c I am uncomfortable with showing my strech-marked, flabby belly! The breast part is fine.

Same for me. Screw if people can see my boob, I'm just not letting the belly pouch hang out. :LOL


----------



## Katie Bugs Mama (Feb 1, 2004)

I never covered up. I wore a lot of nursing shirts for the first 18 months or so because I found them easier to deal with. They offered a bit more coverage (I guess) than a regular shirt might have, but that wasn't why I wore them.


----------



## mamas2atti (Aug 21, 2004)

It never occurred to me to cover up either. Sometimes I had my little guy (now 30 months) in a sling and people would come up and take a peak at what was inside the material and they'd get an eyeful!! :LOL

I own a breastfeeding store and lately I have been getting web orders from all over the country for Priv-A-Sees (now out of business and stock) and the new Bebe Au Lait cover ups. I think it's pretty wild, but they sell like crazy.

In light of the recent breastfeeding in public debacles, however, I think women might be more scared than modest! In Arizona if the person who catches a glimpse of a nipple/areola is under the age of 18 you could become a registered sex offender.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamas2atti*
I own a breastfeeding store and lately I have been getting web orders from all over the country for Priv-A-Sees (now out of business and stock) and the new Bebe Au Lait cover ups. I think it's pretty wild, but they sell like crazy.

You own a b&m breastfeeding store??? How cool! What kinds of things do you sell (other than the cover ups?)

Quote:

In light of the recent breastfeeding in public debacles, however, I think women might be more scared than modest! In Arizona if the person who catches a glimpse of a nipple/areola is under the age of 18 you could become a registered sex offender.

Maybe it's where I live, but I havent heard of any recent debacles. But I think that that law in AZ must make it really hard to bf! (I can imagine some mom covering her baby's eyes while they latch on.) Excuse me while I puke.


----------



## Naiad (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm another who tried to cover up in the early days but stopped. Now I just try and make sure TOO much of me isn't hanging out, but that's just my own insecurity with my body.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

I'll pull my shirt down but that's so DH doesn't have a coniption fit. :LOL DD doesn't like anything covering....she likes feeling my skin all over during nursing so covering hampers that.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

i never cover. i tried. . .once, i think, with ds, and it turned into a huge screaming hungry 3 week old debacle (and we were still having nursing issues), so i never bothered again. Ds didn't much like NIPing though until he was older, over 6 months, so I often did go to the car or find a very private place - but that's only because he was very sensitive/high needs and would refuse to nurse and scream instead.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

I have one nursing shirt, which I wear the first couple of weeks post-partum until 1. the baby and I get the hang of latching and 2. I don't feel quite as flabby around the middle.

After those two issues are resolved, I never ever cover up on purpose! I like it when people know I am nursing. But I have a very nosy nurser, and he usually won't nurse when we are out unless I put him in the sling (AKA the Maya Straightjacket). :LOL While I don't particularly care to flash anybody some skin, it kind of bothers me that you can't even tell he's nursing at all in the sling! I'd hate to give anybody the idea that I am covering up because I am ashamed.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Persephone*
I was just reading the other cover up thread, and I was wondering if there's anyone who doesn't feel the need to cover up at all, ever. I'm not knocking you if you do feel more comfortable w ith a cover of some sort, but I personally can't imagine a situation in which I would feel the need to cover up. I normally wear spaghetti strap shirts that are pretty low cut, and I was just planning on pulling my boob out of my shirt to nurse. People might get a glimpse of nipple during latch on, but I don't care. If they don't like it, they can look away during latch on. Just wondering if I'm the only one...










I never cover, either. Today I went bra-less (I'm about 50/50 with that) and since one year old DS wanted to nurse at the zoo, I sat down and whipped it out--a little too quickly since I know my boob flashed everyone in sight before I got it in his mouth. Oops! LOL

I agree 100% about normalizing breastfeeding. For the record, in my area, I think it's working!

~Nay


----------



## Jaz_Trio (Oct 16, 2004)

Nope, Zachary would make MORE fuss and attact more attetion if we did that!


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

i generally don't cover up.







and even less so now that my little girl is so insistent about not wanting anything around her head while she nurses. :LOL


----------



## eightyferrettoes (May 22, 2005)

Nope, never. Unless I were in someone's home who insisted on it-- and then I'd be inclined not to visit again. Cuz it's just too weird to cover up with a blanket.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I don't need to, I'm not uncomfortable. :LOL


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

No undercover nursing here! And these days we've hit toddler-hood and nothing stops a frustrated fit faster than nursing so we've nursed walking around all sorts of places lately....

-Angela


----------



## mamas2atti (Aug 21, 2004)

Persephone said:


> You own a b&m breastfeeding store??? How cool! What kinds of things do you sell (other than the cover ups?)
> 
> We have IBCLCs who do private consults, sell & rent pumps, bf pillows, bras, clothing, gowns, slings, co-sleepers, etc.
> 
> You can check it out at www.ebestfed.com. Been in business for 11 years, but I just bought it this March!


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

Whoever had the idea to wear an undershirt with slits in it is a genius! I'm not uncomfortable with showing my belly anymore than I'm uncomfortable showing my boob, but on cold days, I bet that would be really nice... and since I'm delivering in Jan... yes, I think I will put that one to use.







Plus, since I hate bras, once the leaking stops, it'll be nice to have an extra layer.

Susan, off to check out your store! (Wish we had one around here...)


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

When I was nursing, o so long ago, I did not cover up. Just pulled my shirt up or I wore layers.
I always have felt cover-up are like a flashing caution sign saying, I am nursing!!!


----------



## dove (Jun 13, 2005)

mamas2atti said:


> It never occurred to me to cover up either. Sometimes I had my little guy (now 30 months) in a sling and people would come up and take a peak at what was inside the material and they'd get an eyeful!! :LOL
> 
> :LOL :LOL :LOL
> haha, I never cover up, either. This just happened to me the other night at ikea. I was wearing ds in the new mei tai that I made and this guy comes by and peeks in at ds, going "awww, isn't that cute?" I think he almost bit his tongue off when ds popped off to see who was saying hello and he got the full monty!!!
> ...


----------



## tatermom (Jun 11, 2005)

I used to never cover up either, though I would occasionally wear a nursing top if I knew I was going to be around a lot of other people because I felt it was more discreet (and in the beginning I was nervous about that







).

Recently, though, DS is so distractible that he can't get any nursing done if there is anything going on around him.







So I actually went out and bought one of those tent-like cover-ups. It's ok, I guess- it helps to block out the excitement of the world for him a little- but DS doesn't like it much, so I mostly have to leave busy places if I actually want him to eat rather than spray milk everywhere by pulling off the nipple every few seconds! :LOL I definitely prefer not covering up, though!


----------



## bjorker (Jul 25, 2005)

No way jose'.







I really can't imagine covering up, my daughter would just pull it off anyway (and when she was younger, I'm SURE she would have hated it and voiced that opinion). I really have a hard time imagine eating with a blanket over my face-- just thinking about that makes me uncomfortable.

I used to find it a little difficult juggling keeping her latched and not totally exposing myself, but now that she's a little older and has a lot more control of her head (and I'm a little more experienced myself), nobody really sees anything anyway. She gets really distracted these days and pulls off, but with the way I hold her in my lap her head still covers everything. I'm really to a point where I don't care anyway. Sometimes certain people make me a little nervous, but other than that I've just had too much practise at this, lol.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

I do wear nursing tops almost exclusively.

I may not be worried about flashing some boob, but I dread the idea that my stomach flab shows. And in our Canadian winters - the nursing sweatshirts are dream come true for me !

But a blanket ? Nope. I did for a bit with my son, he was an ultra-distractable nurser, and needed some help cutting out the visual and auditory stimulation.


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

I cover up to get my breast out. I have to wear a bra because I am so big, and frankly, with a hungry squirmy baby in my lap waiting to eat, I just as soon cover my chest to get it all ready. Its quite a chore but I need to have the support. Then once I am set, I drop the cover, lift my shirt and feed her.
I have tried to cover my dd up just to minimize the distractions of people walking by- she is a rubbernecker when it comes to nursing. So we can only nurse in a quiet place at home- no interruptions! She's so curious.
Now when I do cover her up, she gets mad and pulls the blanket off. Most of the time I can keep her focused for a minute or 2 to eat, but then she's back to people watching.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I only covered in front of my dad.


----------



## maguire708 (Feb 21, 2003)

I've very rarely covered up, and then it was more to prevent distracting the babe than for anything. Most of the time covering up seems to be a neon sign "Nursing in Progress" while just going about one's business tends to attract no attention whatsoever!


----------



## faythe (Oct 2, 2003)

I don't cover up. I did a few times at first, but felt self conscious about the fabric covered lump wiggling around on my chest. Plus all my girls tended to vigorously fight any covering from the first few weeks on. I do sometimes drape a blanket over my arm so there is no peek-a-boob on the side view (or even worse, flabby belly showing, lol!).


----------



## katebleu (Feb 4, 2005)

nope, never.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

To be honest, I find the whole idea of it weird. I've never seen it done, and never heard about it except on the internet.

It would never occur to me to do it myself.

My thought is how tricky it would be, and how ODD it would look - instead of a woman holding a baby there'd be a woman with a towel on her head. I wouldn't look twice at the first, but I'd stare at the second.


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

Me cover up? Nope. I have never once used a blanket or one of those big cape things.


----------



## theskuldt (Jul 24, 2004)

never do. I breastfeed openly, partly cause it's just more comfortable and easy, but also because I think people need to SEE breastfeading in order for it to become re-accepted as the normal, healthy way to feed babies and toddlers. I do get nasty stares sometimes, and once a rude comment, which is quite annoying but doesn't deter me. I also often get questions from little kids (like "why is he eating your boob?") which I *love*, cuz it gives me a chance to explain breastfeeding to an impressionable young mind.


----------



## soccerchic21 (Jan 6, 2004)

I don't bring an extra item like a blanket or bib to cover up with. I usually have a top on when I go out







I consider that enough of a cover when I nurse my children.


----------



## makbear (May 25, 2004)

No Covering up here either!! I agree with all the other mama's who want to see their dear childrens faces! I love to watch my babes nurse!!


----------



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

I don't cover up. I _do_ bring a blanket along with me when I'm out, but only use it to tuck underneath DS so that a) my horrid stomache doesn't show, and b) the blanket will catch any milky drool so that my pants or skirt don't get soaked.

I've covered up a few times while nursing in front of my grandparents (but stopped after they made it clear that they were "hip" and it didn't bother them), and I used a blanket to cover up for the first few weeks while out and about with my first baby. But once I got the hang of latching her on, I abandoned the practice of hiding what I was doing. My babies have always been very good at keeping me discreet, anyway. They both drape their arm over the top of my breast, so absolutly nothing shows.









I've never worn a nursing shirt, but will probably look into getting a nursing sweater of some kind as mentioned above. We'll be spending a lot of time outdoors this fall, and I don't want to get chilly while nursing!


----------



## Danesmama (Dec 15, 2001)

with my first I covered up in the beginning, but realized what a waste of time it was! My ds just lifted the blanket off anyhow :LOL

With my second I don't cover up - I do try to keep my 13 month old from lifting my shirt up in public while he nurses though. No need to be showing off too much


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

I never do unless its cold and we need warmth


----------



## KnitterMama (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't cover-up anymore ... when I first started I was the lady walkin around the store with a babe latched-on and a big blanket awkward and annoying so "I didn't offend anyone".







So glad I don't care about that anymore!


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

I did not get a chance to read the other thread and the responses to this thread, but I don't bother trying to cover up anymore. I have a hard enough time, trying to juggle my baby, un-clip my nursing bra and get him latched on, w/o having to try to deal with a blanket too. Plus, in ohio they finally passed the new law that protects moms who NIP, so if anyone gives me trouble, I'll just tell them it's the law and my right to NIP.


----------



## katallen (Jan 4, 2005)

I never cover up and never have, I wore t-shirts and a nursing bra and I never had anyone even realize I was nursing after my daughter and I got used to nursing, at least not that I know of. Putting a blanket on seems like it would just scream "I'm nursing a baby, come and tell me all your horror stories." I got enough of the horror story thing when I was pregnant and while we were getting adjusted to nursing.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Never have covered, not once.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I always try to be as discreet as possible, but I'd never consider covering up with a blanket!! My shirt (or the fabric in my nursing dress) covers plenty!


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe*
To be honest, I find the whole idea of it weird. I've never seen it done, and never heard about it except on the internet.

It would never occur to me to do it myself.

My thought is how tricky it would be, and how ODD it would look - instead of a woman holding a baby there'd be a woman with a towel on her head. I wouldn't look twice at the first, but I'd stare at the second.

:LOL When I see someone nursing in public here, usually at the mall play area, chances are she's using a cover-up. Not over her head, though! They drape blankets over their shoulders and over the whole baby, which makes it hard to look at the baby or help with latch. It does really draw my attention. I want to tell them they don't have to _do_ that!


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

:LOL







ah. I wondered why everyone said they couldn't see their child's face while feeding with a coverup - I thought maybe because it was dark underneath (I was kind of envisioning a burqua :LOL ).

A moby wrap makes a great belly hider. I ALWAYS make sure I've hitched my jeans over my muffin tops before I pull my shirt up to unhook my bra.


----------



## daysofelijah (Dec 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaInTheBoonies*
nope. The two times I did cover up, I got kicked out. Go figure, huh. Both times at the Mystic Lake Buffet. Only once did security actually escort me out.

















: Why would they kick you out? I've nursed at the buffet there a couple of times and haven't had problems. That stinks for you.









I don't cover up either. I think it just draws more attention, and my boys would never keep the blanket on anyway.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe*
I ALWAYS make sure I've hitched my jeans over my muffin tops before I pull my shirt up









: Me too! I about _died_ when I first heard the name muffin tops! And you should see mine, after all the cake and ice cream I ate this past weekend.







:


----------



## SensariaMom (Jul 12, 2005)

Maybe it's my personality, maybe it's my boys but if I try and cover up their faces, they throw a fit. Personally, I feel it draws more attention to you when you have a large square of material covering half your upper body. With just a glance, people know exactly what you are doing! By not using a cover I know many people have passed us or even stopped and chatted with out ever knowing they were nursing.


----------



## zavierchick (May 12, 2005)

very seldom cover up, ds HATES the blanket on his face! sometimes do a little "wall" of blankie curving around the edge of his face, but although it does hide the boob a bit, it is not for the public's comfort, just so that disctraco-boy might finish his meal (everything and anyone will catch his attention right now!!)


----------



## Danesmama (Dec 15, 2001)

This is







, but I totally







: when I read Lula's Mom's link to the muffin tops thing. That is hilarious!

Back to the topic now. . . . .


----------



## AsYouWish (Apr 20, 2005)

I never heard the term muffin top til now. Thanks for the info! LOL

No kids yet, but plan on BF, including NIP obviously, when babies are (finally) in my life. Interesting topic. Never even considered the cover-up/no cover-up issue before. Logistically (pulling up top, dealing with bra, latching on, etc.) does it make a difference if you are already a very busty gal?


----------



## bikruca (Mar 7, 2004)

I don't


----------



## WinterBaby (Oct 24, 2002)

I never used a blanket or cover-up. They appear both awkward and overly conspicuous to me. But! My sister was feeding her babe the other day with most of her breast out while standing talking to some guy and I had an overwhelming urge to help her cover up that I had to fight down! But... it was the exposed new mama belly fat that had me anxious to help her out since she was holding baby high, leaving it bared, LOL. I should have the good sense to realize that other people are just seeing the breast hanging out, thank god


----------



## JustVanessa (Sep 7, 2005)

I have breasts that are a little on the large size and breastfeeding is a two handed job for me! There is no way I could even manage a cover up. The only time anyone ever objected was during an emergency feeding on the curb out side of Safeway.








Vanessa


----------



## Nosebite (May 25, 2004)

If I covered up my DS would just pull my shirt up or the blanket off.


----------



## bleurae (Feb 25, 2005)

I do not cover up and I am NOT discreet. I also do not think it should be illegal for women to be topless, men are able to.

As for the AZ comments I would be very interested in seeing something more about the law regarding nipple showing and sex offender status. Please let me know, I checked with some AZ friends who know nothing of it but want to know about it.


----------



## mamas2atti (Aug 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bleurae*
I do not cover up and I am NOT discreet. I also do not think it should be illegal for women to be topless, men are able to.

As for the AZ comments I would be very interested in seeing something more about the law regarding nipple showing and sex offender status. Please let me know, I checked with some AZ friends who know nothing of it but want to know about it.

Here are two articles that were in the Arizona Republic(an). I went to the meeting where a very articulate criminal defense lawyer mentioned the indecent exposure law that breastfeeding women are subject to and how an arrest under that law would cause them to be a sex offender. Another meeting is set for later this month and they are working on a "breastfeeding task force" right now (allegedly).

Breast- feeders must cover
> Options given; charges possible
>
> Edythe Jensen
> The Arizona Republic
> Aug. 10, 2005 12:00 AM
>
> Mothers who breast-feed on Chandler city property
> must cover up, go to a private spot or leave if
> someone complains. Refuse and they could face
> criminal trespassing charges.
>
> The rule takes effect this week after the City
> Council made no objections to an "administrative
> directive" from Community Services director Mark
> Eynatten.
>
> Eynatten said he knows of no other Valley city with
> a similar directive or policy.
> advertisement
> <http://www.azcentral.com/imgs/clear.gif>
>
>
<http://q.azcentral.com/RealMedia/ads...m/community/c\
handler/articles/0810cr-nursing10Z6.html/1050421696/BoxAd/azc_kpnx_icast_ros/ica\
st300x250new.gif/38316462663433323432643330323330>
>
> <http://www.azcentral.com/imgs/clear.gif>
>
>
> Resident Christia Bridges-Jones was among several
> women who earlier urged the city not to regulate
> public breast-feeding after a nursing mother was
> asked to leave a city pool picnic area this summer.
>
> "I'm flabbergasted that Chandler would take a
> position like this," she said. "It's a basic human
> right that my child be fed in a place where other
> children are fed."
>
> Bridges-Jones said she is taking her cause to state
> lawmakers and is hopeful they will consider
> legislation allowing public breast-feeding.
>
> Eynatten said Arizona law doesn't exclude nursing
> mothers who expose their breasts from "indecent
> exposure" prohibitions, and his directive conforms
> to that law.
>
>
>
> He said city employees must now refer complaints
> about public breast-feeding to their supervisors.
>
> A supervisor will determine if the complaint is
> valid. The supervisor should "respectfully" ask the
> mother to cover herself or offer her a private
> place. If she refuses, she will be asked to leave.
> Failure to leave could result in charges.
>
> Amy Milliron, a Tempe mother who had urged Chandler
> officials to be more flexible, said she plans to
> attend Thursday's City Council meeting and hopes to
> convince members that the directive is bad policy.
>
>
>
> Looks like the meeting is at the Chandler Public
> Library; see http://chandlerlibrary.org/location.htm
> location #1
>
> Councilwoman vows to challenge Chandler's
> breast-feeding policy
>
> Edythe Jensen
> The Arizona Republic
> Aug. 10, 2005 12:15 PM
>
> Chandler City Councilwoman Donna Wallace doesn't
> like the breast-feeding "directive" issued by parks
> officials earlier this week and said she plans to
> seek a municipal law on the subject Thursday night.
>
> "I have concerns over the fact that it has criminal
> penalties for nursing," Wallace said of the
> directive. "Breast feeding all over the world is a
> natural function and a woman's right."
>
> The criminal trespassing penalties would have
> applied only if a nursing mother were exposing her
> breast on city property, if someone complained and
> if she failed to either cover up or move to a
> private location, Community Services Director Mark
> Eynatten said. The directive was not put to a
> council vote and was to have taken effect this week.
>
>
>
> City spokeswoman Nachie Marquez said Thursday's
> discussion has put the directive on hold. Wallace
> said she hopes her proposal will start work on a
> city law, which could go to a council vote in the
> near future.
>
> "I'm glad the council is reconsidering this," said
> Chandler resident Christia Bridges-Jones, who was
> among several women who earlier urged the council
> not to regulate public breast-feeding. The issue
> came to light after a nursing mother was asked to
> leave a city pool picnic area this summer.
>
> "They need to hear the voices of the community and
> know that (the directive) is not in line with the
> community standard," Bridges-Jones said.
>
> Wallace said she has received numerous calls from
> residents who are opposed to the directive and wants
> to hear more from the community, including local
> business owners, before a law is drafted.
>
> The 7 p.m. meeting is at 22 S. Delaware St.
>


----------



## mamas2atti (Aug 21, 2004)

Chandler, Arizona

(1 of 4)
http://thecowgoddess.com/archshow.asp?var=161

(2 of 4)
http://thecowgoddess.com/archshow.asp?var=162

(3 of 4)
http://thecowgoddess.com/archshow.asp?var=163

(4 of 4)
http://thecowgoddess.com/archshow.asp?var=165


----------



## Sherra (Jun 27, 2005)

I don't cover up. Every time I try my baby either kicks it off or she rips it off. I just do what I can to make sure I'm discrete only because I am modest and hate my stuff showing lol, not because I care about what others think. My baby's hunger comes first really before their "feelings". My baby runs very hot on her head..so any type of cover makes her poor little head sweat.

I've Never seen a mom do anything obscene when they breastfeed so I'm puzzled why ANY people in public bother women about this. There is much worse on billboards and at the mall that is not breastfeeding related. I think breastfeeding is actually a work of art and I've never been the type that looked at that type of stuff as art.

Sherra


----------



## sommermommy (May 25, 2005)

bleurae,
The way the law is stated now, breastfeeding could fall under indecency. I'm on the task force with the city to make a recommendation to the counsel and possibly state legislature to change that law. So, hopefully it won't be the case much longer!


----------



## loomweaver (Aug 17, 2004)

Can't do it, DD won't have it. As it is, she waves my shirt like a flag...


----------



## loomweaver (Aug 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loomweaver*
Can't do it, DD won't have it. As it is, she waves my shirt like a flag...

AND I live in AZ, less than a mile from the City of Chandler border and have nursed on a bench outside of a Chandler Jr High where my DH teaches....


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

I don't cover up. I am fairly discrete but not obsessed. I sometimes wrap DS's blanket around my belly because I'm more embarassed about the "flap" I still have than any boobage.

But a full on cover-up, blanket over the head thing? Never in a million years. Haven't, wouldn't. What a pain and how smothering for the poor baby.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamas2atti*

In light of the recent breastfeeding in public debacles, however, I think women might be more scared than modest! In Arizona if the person who catches a glimpse of a nipple/areola is under the age of 18 you could become a registered sex offender.

If anything needs our immediate bf advocacy attention, it is this!!!!!


----------



## makehimrun (Sep 7, 2005)

Persephone,
I nursed my daughter until she weaned herself somewhere around 4 and a half years old. I don't recall ever caring to cover up unless an icy wind was blowing at the time. There is NOTHING more beautiful than a mother nursing a child. Until our society wakes up from its collective amnesia about that fact, I hope that as many nursing moms as possible resist any directives to cover up what they are doing! They should be proud. All caring people should be proud and pleased to see them.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:

I never heard the term muffin top til now. Thanks for the info! LOL

No kids yet, but plan on BF, including NIP obviously, when babies are (finally) in my life. Interesting topic. Never even considered the cover-up/no cover-up issue before. Logistically (pulling up top, dealing with bra, latching on, etc.) does it make a difference if you are already a very busty gal?
I used to be super busty (have since had a reduction) and it was super easy. I never has any problems with my H cups! Actually, I had alot more wiggle room, so to speak. OT but my big boobs let me nurse while sleeping using both breasts without ever having to flip over, if you can see what I mean. Big boobs work great! In fact I wish I still had my big boobs, I am having a few problems this time. First, strain on my already bad back having to actually hold the baby UP to eat (so that's what boppys are for!) instead of them being able to just lay on my lap. And my reserves aren't as big, DS needs to eat all the time, where the other boys could get filled up in 5 minutes flat.

And I'm LMAO about the muffin tops!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I just remembered one other time when I cover up. We went up a local mountain to get my son a chair yesterday...okay that made no sense.

Anyway - we were watching the Lumberjack Show, which is held outside. So, while I fed Evan on the bleachers, I had a cover over my shoulder, breast & his head. But, it wasn't so much to cover up my boob...it was to keep the sun off his face.

I always have a cover with me, but not as a cover. I use an old-style flat cloth diaper as my "all purpose rag" when I have small babies...it's a burp cloth, nursing cover on those rare occasions when I need one, pillow (if we change the baby on the ground, for example), light blanket for keeping the breeze off, sunshade (in the car seat, for example) and a rag to wipe up spit-up...very handy. I've never known how moms cope without them!


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride*

I always have a cover with me, but not as a cover. I use an old-style flat cloth diaper as my "all purpose rag" when I have small babies...it's a burp cloth, nursing cover on those rare occasions when I need one, pillow (if we change the baby on the ground, for example), light blanket for keeping the breeze off, sunshade (in the car seat, for example) and a rag to wipe up spit-up...very handy. I've never known how moms cope without them!

I've always got one with me, you're right, mutipurpose.


----------



## merrijayne (Aug 31, 2005)

I Never Used A Cover Of Any Kind Just What My Shirt Mught Cover. I Also Think People Don't Really Notice Anyway. The Ones That Do Usally Have Nusred Themselves Or Had Nursed Children. And Really Who Cares.


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

I've only been nursing 2 weeks, but I don't cover up when company comes over. I don't see myself covering up in public. HOWEVER, I asked my MIL to make me a nursing poncho because I do plan to cover up when I nurse at work. Having my boss see me nurse gives me the heebies. It really makes no sense, I know. If he was some guy walking down the street, I wouldn't care!

After giving birth and having half the world see me naked, I am a lot less modest now than before.


----------



## lunarladi (Sep 8, 2005)

I tried to cover up in the beginning because it seemed "socially correct". Then while nursing my dd at my 95 year old aunts house (I had her covered up) my aunt said "do you do that at home?". I said no and she said "then why are you doing it here!". I haven't covered up since! Words of wisdom I guess...


----------



## mtnfaerie (Jan 19, 2005)

I never cover up even though there are times I feel uncomfortable. I just remind myself I'm not responsible for other peoples comfort. I would think the more people see it, the more they will get comfrotable with it paving the way for other mothers and my daughter when she grows up to BF comfortably in public. If we're all hiding behind a blanket it presents it to the public as if it's something shameful other's shouldn't see. I've got nothing to hide!


----------



## soulsistah (Apr 21, 2005)

As a F Cup momma, with a babe who likes to Eat N' Look N' Eat, I just can't be bothered....I did the pocho thing for awhile, but he was sweating, I was sweating.







They need to creat an icon of a boob hanging out, cause thats me, in Sun Harvest, the Post Office, the Dollar Store, the Park....need I go on lol


----------



## paniscus (Oct 5, 2003)

I don't cover up either - to me it just draws more attention. Ds's head and any fabric from my shirt covers every thing up so I think I am discreet enough.


----------



## Stinkerbell (Aug 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneyHD*
I never "cover-up" per se. However, short of taking off my whole top, or wearing a dress so I'd have to pull the whole thing down, there's never a whole lot visible unless it's while DD is latching on or taking a peek around. I just pull my top up have at it. I think blankets and so on just call more attention to yourself, but if it makes someone feel more comfortable NIP, then go for it!

I also nurse wherever/whenever, even out to eat at a restaurant last night w/my squeamish ILs! I feel that the less fuss I make about nursing, the less everyone else cares. If I were to make a production, and go somewhere private or pull out a blanket, then it becomes a big deal.

Just my 2 cents.

Janey

I agree! Id guess that 75% of the time, people have no idea he is BFing, even when they are talking to me. They assume he';s cuddling or sleeping. I pull my shirts UP, not down, and that keeps me pretty well covered.

If someone asked me to cover with a blanket I would, out of respect. But I never have and have never been asked.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

I don't cover up and never have. I would never put anything over DH just so she could eat. The way I look at it is if they don't wanna see anything then don't look! With a 10 month old it's hard enough to keep them still and attatched for a long period of time since there's so much going on in this world! (lol) and I agree with the previous post (above me) I don't think people really notice unless you make a big deal out of it. and another thing I don't understand is how people (on-lookers. haha) get so uncomfortable with it when it's my body and my boob. lol.

another thing thats hard for me is I have ginormous boobs (size E) so its hard enough as it is right now trying to be discreat I could never imagine trying to hold the baby, keep her latched on, and have a blanket, poncho, etc.. to try and cover her and 'it' up..

thats my 2 cents =)


----------



## amberielle (Apr 4, 2005)

I don't cover up. My parents relocated here and are living with us until they get a place, and when they first got here, I covered up because my dad is embarrassed by all things feminine involving his only daughter... that didn't last long though and now he sits here and chats with my while I nurse the baby.


----------



## mariamaroo (Aug 15, 2004)

I've never covered up, other than to hide my tummy (far more embarrassing than my strangely voluptuous breasts. I usually do have a slight wrestling match with dd to keep her from pulling my shirt up entirely and exposing my whole embarrassing belly plus the other breast. That's a little too exposed for me!


----------



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mariamaroo*
I've never covered up, other than to hide my tummy (far more embarrassing than my strangely voluptuous breasts. I usually do have a slight wrestling match with dd to keep her from pulling my shirt up entirely and exposing my whole embarrassing belly plus the other breast. That's a little too exposed for me!

I'm the same. I cover my boob with my shirt but I am far more concerned over my flab hanging out.


----------



## Autumnschild (Jul 20, 2004)

If I see that someone is embarrassed by it (can't look me in the eye, etc) I will cover up to spare them the embarrassment. Which isn't often. I used to try to cover the belly roll, but that's about gone by now. Dd never lets me cover her, not even with a blanket during a nap. I do struggle with her while NIP because she would have both breasts exposed so she can play with one while nursing with the other. That's going a little too far for public display, for me.


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

No, never! AND...I have big 'uns, and I go from the top of my shirt (wrap tops) and I get the whole boob out. I am NOT discreet and I don't care. I think there is far too much emphasis on being discreet while nursing, even here on MDC. Everyone gets a big old eyefull, and they can suck it up if it bugs them, or look away.







It is the only way ds and I are comfy, so it is how we nurse. Other people's hang-ups don't enter the equation.


----------



## ChelseaG (Oct 29, 2004)

yay for everyone not covering up!
I don't feel the need to cover either, I have a couple glamourmom tank tops, and most other times I wear a regular tank top or undershirt style tank under a t-shirt and there is very little skin showing and hardly anyone ever notices that I am nursing. I agree that a blanket just draws attention to the situation!

I was at my sister's wedding in NJ this past weekend and did my best to acclimate everyone in the state to the normalcy of breastfeeding - DD wanted to nurse constantly (more for comfort as it was our first big trip) and I walked around the hotel nursing, nursed through every meal, walked on the beach nursing, nursed while shopping at Target, nursed through my sisters entire reception (my mom joked that she was surprised I didn't walk down the aisle nursing)! I don't think there is anything wrong with it and I don't even hesitate to start nursing anytime, anywhere - and the more I do it and people get used to it, the better and more accepted it will be for DD when she is a mommy...


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

Lucysmama, thanks for mentioning the full boob out nursing. That's the kind I plan on doing, at least in the summer when I wear those cami tops, and I was getting nervous that I might be the only one. (Hey, my whole boob will be out, but my belly won't show!) I guess if I am the only one, then I am, but it's nice not to be alone too.

Chelsea, that's great. I love to hear stories about people nursing everywhere like that.







Cause it IS normal!


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

I just use my tshirt to cover up. It works great. I've done the fullboob thing though as well. Quite nice really, got a few looks but I just stared right back at them.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I don't cover with anything. Though my shirt does go up, not down because of the kind of tops I wear.

Lately I heard people talking about women not breastfeeding because they aren't used to seeing other people doing it. I've since decided to make more of an effort to breastfeed in public.


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

Hee hee! Maybe we are doing such a good job of making it not so obvious that we are just too discrete?


----------

